# Foster home needed urgently for 2 kittens with ringworm



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi we have been asked to help try and find a foster home for 2 kittens that have ring worm 
you can find more info on ring worm here Ringworm in cats
Ring worm is highly contagious so we are looking for a foster home with no other animals or children and preferably with someone that knows all about this highly contagious infection
The owner is going to have these poor baby put to sleep if we can't find somewhere for them ASAP they are currently in North Wales, we would like them to stay in that area if possible as it is going to be very hard to transport them elsewhere, but we will consider other areas if we can't find anywhere in North Wales.
These have full rescue back up from Anna at Chester Cat Care.

Here is a pic of them









Please help us to help them.

Please email me at [email protected] if you think you can help.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh bless them, I've come across ringworm in rescued ponies before and it is quite easily treated if somebody knows what they are doing. I hope you find somebody to foster them Kelly.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh bless there little paws  sorry we cant help but hope they get somewhere very very soon  x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you, have found now one yet


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay! a foster home has been found for these two so they should be safe very soon


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

That's excellent news!

Liz


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh that's a relief. 

Thank you for all your hard work on behalf of these babies.


----------

